# Please help! (unresponsive)



## Guz736 (May 13, 2019)

When I got home today I peeked on my back door and saw my desert tort on my sons soccer net. I immediately went out to check on him and found him unresponsive, tangled in the net with some blood. 
I soaked him in some warm water but he is not responding. His head is tucked in, eyes sunken and is limp. 
Could he have passed from overheating? 
I am extremely devastated.


----------



## wellington (May 13, 2019)

So very sorry. Yes could have passed from over heating very easily. 
What was the temps today and was he in the sun?
Was the netting around his neck where he could have been strangled?
It sounds like he has passed. But if your not sure keep soaking him in some warm water and keep an eye on him the whole time to see if he comes too. 
Again very sorry


----------



## Guz736 (May 13, 2019)

The temps were in the high 80s today and he was in the sun. The netting was around his legs, two front and the right rear. How long should I be soaking him for? 
I feel so guilty for not putting the soccer net away. Really beating myself up for this... I usually pick it up but forgot to pick it up today :’(


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2019)

Sadly they overheat very very easily. I do not know what to say but sorry. Poor little guy


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2019)

I know exactly how you feel. This past weekend I put a young leopard out for the first time and when I went back later to get him he was on his back, dead.

We always go through the self recriminations - I should have, it's my fault, etc. 

I'm so very sorry this happened. Very sad.


----------



## Guz736 (May 14, 2019)

Checked on him this morning and he is still unresponsive. He is warm to the touch and is still limp and doesn’t smell. I’m going to soak him again and see if anything changes in the next 24 hours before burying our little guy


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2019)

I would probably wait until she starts to smell just to be on the safe side I don't like burying tortoise until they start to smell. That's just me though


----------



## Carol S (May 14, 2019)

I am so sorry this happened. My husband has a friend whose Desert Tortoise also died from getting tangled in a soccer net. Everyone please be careful having things on the ground that your tortoise can get tangled up in.


----------



## Carol S (May 14, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I know exactly how you feel. This past weekend I put a young leopard out for the first time and when I went back later to get him he was on his back, dead.
> 
> We always go through the self recriminations - I should have, it's my fault, etc.
> 
> I'm so very sorry this happened. Very sad.



Yvonne: I am so sorry this happened. I lost one of my Russian tortoises this year and I still cry when I think about it.


----------

